
Ask HN: What are you building with Rust? for fun or profit - elamje
I really enjoy dabbling with rust and I am curious what kind of applications its getting used in.
======
burmecia
I am using Rust building a privacy focused in-app file system
ZboxFS([https://github.com/zboxfs/zbox](https://github.com/zboxfs/zbox)). The
fun part is not only joyfulness Rust bring to me, but also learned a lot about
cryptography, file system, transaction control and many more interesting
areas.

------
amuresan
At [https://www.3dhubs.com](https://www.3dhubs.com) we're using Rust to build
the geometry processing side of our platform, which is the most
computationally intensive custom part. Previously it was in C++ and we're a
lot happier after migrating to Rust two years ago.

------
realcr
[https://www.offst.org](https://www.offst.org) : A decentralized credit card.

Still missing a reasonable GUI though. What I really liked about Rust in this
project is the peace of mind it gives about safety, the performance, async
features and the powerful procedural macros.

~~~
The_rationalist
* is the peace of mind it gives about safety, * How is that different than a garbage collected language?

~~~
stuxnet79
Not different, if "safety" is your only criteria. GC languages provide memory
safety at a cost (performance). C, C++ and Rust are preferred in settings
where you don't want the GC to capriciously affect performance (e.g. HFT).
However, out of the 3, Rust is the only one that is provably "memory safe" at
compile time because it provides constructs (ownership, borrowing) that force
you to write safe code. If your Rust code can compile it's more than likely
safe. You can write equally performant code in C / C++ but both languages have
a lot of foot guns.

------
madprops
Some weeks ago I was building an encrypted note taking CLI program
[https://github.com/Merkoba/Effer](https://github.com/Merkoba/Effer)

------
abhijat
I'm working on a command line application which generates and executes
randomized patch request against a rest API after looking at a JSON schema
provided as input.

I have almost finished the harder parts of it, but I have not been able to
work on the final part (the binary with command line flags and recording the
patch responses) for a couple of months.

[https://github.com/abhijat/vaccine](https://github.com/abhijat/vaccine)

------
eb0la
For fun: a simple port knocker (some software that opens a port for ssh'ing if
you hit to with the correct connection sequence).

Simple, but enought to discover tokio.rs examoles on their website were not up
to date.

